# Catfish in neo



## andybren (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi guys long time ogf member and fan looking for some help. I'm in North East Ohio looking for some prime catfishing spots. Looking to head out this weekend with my father for the first time in a long time. Any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Have had good luck at Moggy and Nimi over the years. Did really well at North during ice fishing season.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

CEI (eastlake) used to be the spot for channels idk now that the plant is down.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

are you looking to keep or catch and release?


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

ldrjay said:


> are you looking to keep or catch and release?


Ld any good catch release in the area? Liked to take daughter. I take her to the D3 ponds, but weekends are tough sometimes.
Thanks


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

p.m. sent to you caeyroo


----------

